# Best supplement to improve muscle retention?



## Noel Newman (Sep 13, 2018)

So I've been training about a year now, doing pretty well, decent gains and far fitter than I was. The only thing that bugs me is if I miss the gym for 2 days I notice I don't look as good. Maybe it's just in my head but my muscle retention is definately not as good as I'd like.


Can anyone suggest any supplements and/or other ways to improve it?


Thanks


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 16, 2018)

Best supplement to improve muscle retention:


1. You will need a workout routine ( you have to workout)
2. Good nutrition plan ( you have to get enough calories to build muscles)
3. Rest and sleep (this helps to recover your muscle; muscle building process happen while you recover)
4. Supplements  (to fill the nutrition gap )
5. Whey protein, HMB and BCAA are good at preserving your hard earned muscle.

Thanks!


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Best supplement to improve muscle retention:
> 
> 
> 1. You will need a workout routine ( you have to workout)
> ...



What he said

However Id say Leucine is the King of Aminos - I supllement 15g Leucine a day that and Creatine only sups i take, everything else from whole foods

5 days on 2  days off or your overtraining and i see that all day long 

Of course run a Test Cycle you can train 7 days a week

Ted


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 24, 2018)

If nucleotide bases are different, how come both UUA and UUG codes are for leucine?


----------



## JoeyGym65 (Sep 25, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Best supplement to improve muscle retention:
> 
> 
> 1. You will need a workout routine ( you have to workout)
> ...



How do you like HMB? Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## superted (Sep 26, 2018)

JoeyGym65 said:


> How do you like HMB? Haven't tried it yet.



HMB is just a supplement marketing trick 

Its Leucine now i said fuck supplements Leucine and Creatine are the two exceptions

Leucine is the King of Amino Acids - i supplement 15g a day FYI tastes like shit

Ted


----------



## superted (Oct 5, 2018)

fyi leucine taste like shit


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 5, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Best supplement to improve muscle retention:
> 
> 
> 1. You will need a workout routine ( you have to workout)
> ...


Awesome post!

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 7, 2018)

JoeyGym65 said:


> How do you like HMB? Haven't tried it yet.



You can try it! It is the amino acid most associated with triggering muscle growth. 

However, a couple recent studies have, in fact, shown that HMB works better than steroids for building muscle. 

Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 7, 2018)

superted said:


> HMB is just a supplement marketing trick
> 
> Its Leucine now i said fuck supplements Leucine and Creatine are the two exceptions
> 
> ...



Great! 
How do I extract Isoleucine (amino acids) from its source food?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 7, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Awesome post!
> 
> PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)
> 
> ...



Good list!


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Good list!


Check the 10 pack prices are sick.
So where can i get hmb? Like gnc

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2018)

Just bought some hmb....

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 14, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Check the 10 pack prices are sick.
> So where can i get hmb? Like gnc
> 
> PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)
> ...



Thanks, I am checking....


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 14, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Just bought some hmb....View attachment 66434
> 
> PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)
> 
> ...



Other than creatine+HMB, what supplements will make your muscular strength/endurance go up even if muscle mass doesn't?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 14, 2018)

superted said:


> fyi leucine taste like shit



Yeah, I had the experience too...


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just food for now taking 15 weeks off.
I was thinking about a sarm but to many mixed facts about them and the bodies natural testosterone lecels being interupted.





Derek Wilson said:


> Other than creatine+HMB, what supplements will make your muscular strength/endurance go up even if muscle mass doesn't?





ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

What would you recommend for me.
I am 6'4" 233 pretty lean
But i am always looking for improving my self
I was thinking of mk-677 like 30mg for 8 weeks





Derek Wilson said:


> Other than creatine+HMB, what supplements will make your muscular strength/endurance go up even if muscle mass doesn't?





ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 21, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Just food for now taking 15 weeks off.
> I was thinking about a sarm but to many mixed facts about them and the bodies natural testosterone lecels being interupted.
> 
> 
> ...



Great!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 21, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> What would you recommend for me.
> I am 6'4" 233 pretty lean
> But i am always looking for improving my self
> I was thinking of mk-677 like 30mg for 8 weeks
> ...



Concentration


25mg/ml.


Half Life


24 hours.


Dosage


Between 5 to 25 milligrams daily in a 10-week cycle. ( Read More )

*Side Effects*


With higher doses, a slight increase in appetite, temporary bouts of lethargy and numb hands have been noticed.  Unlike other secretagogues, MK-677 does not increase prolactin levels nor cortisol. MK-677 has been used continuously for 1-2 years with no sign of desensitizing the pituitary gland.
Thanks!


----------

